# Quality scent prevent products or the discerning lady



## maverickj99 (Nov 28, 2013)

Speaking of products. .. does anyone use makeup when hunting? What have you found that's scent free and doesn't bother sensitive skin. I'm not a diva but I've had several times last fall (it was my first season hunting) that I left my hunting morning to pick up my son and just kept going all day so I'd prefer not to look like I was in the woods all morning. Lol I know I had a lot of funny looks from people last fall. Any thoughts? Lol


----------



## shel74 (May 12, 2013)

I use dead down wind for scent eliminating but if you want great scent free conditioner try Just For Does. Not sure if they have gel but they are coming out with a deodorant & antiperspirant too. 
For make up there is a company out there but I can't recall the name.


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

There's a company called Deaux Girls that makes scent control products AND scent free makeup. I haven't personally tried it yet, but I've heard great things about their products. I use JFD shampoo and conditioner and I've been happy with it.


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

I use deaddownwind. They do have a conditioner. I really could care less about hair gel and make up. I always put my hair up under my hat. That helps keep the ticks out. Besides the elk don't care how I look.


----------



## maverickj99 (Nov 28, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I don't normally care about makeup and especially for afternoon hunts but figured if there's an appropriate product it might not be bad to try for a morning hunt when I'm not going home before running around the rest of the day. Lol


----------



## ArkGirl (May 16, 2014)

Just do go all Michelle Bachman on your hunt! That lady wears so much makeup it's hilarious!

I'm glad to hear there are scent free conditioners out there. I need to get some of that. I have long hair and no conditioner is NOT Good! I too go with the hat and pony tail...but try getting a brush through long thick hair with no conditioner.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a pretty flexible work schedule so I can hunt just about everyday so 2 weeks before hunting season starts (sept 5 here) I go totally scent free everyday (all soaps, products, and laundry detergents. No room sprays and no candles allowed) . I've noticed that even a prehunt shower there is still a residual scent that takes a few days to completely wash out of hair and skin (no matter what brand product I use, just smell under your hat after a sweaty walk or drag out of woods. You still smell pretty) ... so I need conditioner and hair gel to tame the hair for work and stay scent free. Perhaps I'll start a thread here on my scent free spa days at home! :wink:


----------



## shel74 (May 12, 2013)

woodsbaby said:


> I have a pretty flexible work schedule so I can hunt just about everyday so 2 weeks before hunting season starts (sept 5 here) I go totally scent free everyday (all soaps, products, and laundry detergents. No room sprays and no candles allowed) . I've noticed that even a prehunt shower there is still a residual scent that takes a few days to completely wash out of hair and skin (no matter what brand product I use, just smell under your hat after a sweaty walk or drag out of woods. You still smell pretty) ... so I need conditioner and hair gel to tame the hair for work and stay scent free. Perhaps I'll start a thread here on my scent free spa days at home! :wink:


Maybe check out some organic/natural stores for a scent free gel?


----------



## maverickj99 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey ladies check this out! I just noticed on Facebook Just For Does is having a sale!


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

I just have to say this thread is awesome!  My long hair and scary morning hunt face thank you!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.lovelyskin.com/c/free-and-clear-vanicream

I found product series... says its free of fragrances and then some. I have sensitive skin so this may just be a big find as I may just make an all year shift to this stuff! they have soap, shampoo, conditioner, lotion, shave creme, hair spray and hair gel! I have some left over her-camo hair gel from last year so I ordered some conditioner that arrives on wed. I'll let everyone know how it works out.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've used Deaux Girl for the past year.... I use the makeup EVERY day and LOVE IT! It doesn't break my skin out and the bonus is that it photographs so well it's a standout. The hair products are easy on my hair--according to my hairstylist (I know nothing and take her word for it LOL! She's really critical of haircare products, but not the DG shampoo and conditioner.)


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

PAHuntress69 said:


> I've used Deaux Girl for the past year.... I use the makeup EVERY day and LOVE IT! It doesn't break my skin out and the bonus is that it photographs so well it's a standout. The hair products are easy on my hair--according to my hairstylist (I know nothing and take her word for it LOL! She's really critical of haircare products, but not the DG shampoo and conditioner.)


Looks awesome except for the NO Hairgel! arrrrg! Beautiful pictures BTW!!! wow!!!

but on a positive note. the Free and Clear products are pretty nice now that I've been using them for a few weeks. I got the conditioner, hair gel, and they even have hand soap that I have in our bathrooms now! They aren't scent killing soaps and products but they are unscented (and free of other irritants) My hair is curling up like crazy since I started using the conditioner and hair gel which for my hair is a sign of health.


----------



## terriergal (Aug 20, 2011)

If you're going to use makeup try and minimize what you're using. Almay is scent free, I only use eyeliner and eyebrow pencil because by my age my eyebrows were getting pretty thin. I finally bit the bullet and got the permanent cosmetics done. Ouch, but definitely worth it if you can find someone who does the "hair stroke" permanent cosmetic technique well. (they use minerals, not tattoo ink, so that the color doesn't change to look unnatural - it does fade over time and sometimes you need a touchup every few years.) Now i don't have to wear either eyeliner or brow pencil at all.

As far as conditioners I have always had a problem trying to find conditioner since the hair products are all mostly suitable for short hair that doesn't get too tangled after using those harsh detergents on them. I know Hunter's specialties made a shampoo/conditioner combo. It's not the best but it works OK. And of course they don't sell the products separately and you always go through more conditioner than shampoo right? Anyway, I also ordered a product called "Free and Clear" hair gel and conditioner not made for hunting but for scent-sitive individuals. That brand of course also has the shampoo but I'm ok using other shampoos if the conditioner works all right. We'll see how it goes. I hate to try something and blow my hunt because of it. I might just wait till after season and put some on a tree in front of my cam and see if I get no pictures. 

There are also scent free styling products for men available which might work. The one I'm finding is "La Coupe" styling gel in unscented. I haven't tried any of these (yet) but you might want to.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I've just been using the free and clear products when I can't find the hunt version. Just for does is nice but too pricey for everyday use.... Haven't had problems with critters smelling it. I shot many deer and and a bear since. The permanent cosmetics sounds intriguing. how much does that run? how was getting the eyeliner? pictures?




terriergal said:


> If you're going to use makeup try and minimize what you're using. Almay is scent free, I only use eyeliner and eyebrow pencil because by my age my eyebrows were getting pretty thin. I finally bit the bullet and got the permanent cosmetics done. Ouch, but definitely worth it if you can find someone who does the "hair stroke" permanent cosmetic technique well. (they use minerals, not tattoo ink, so that the color doesn't change to look unnatural - it does fade over time and sometimes you need a touchup every few years.) Now i don't have to wear either eyeliner or brow pencil at all.
> 
> As far as conditioners I have always had a problem trying to find conditioner since the hair products are all mostly suitable for short hair that doesn't get too tangled after using those harsh detergents on them. I know Hunter's specialties made a shampoo/conditioner combo. It's not the best but it works OK. And of course they don't sell the products separately and you always go through more conditioner than shampoo right? Anyway, I also ordered a product called "Free and Clear" hair gel and conditioner not made for hunting but for scent-sitive individuals. That brand of course also has the shampoo but I'm ok using other shampoos if the conditioner works all right. We'll see how it goes. I hate to try something and blow my hunt because of it. I might just wait till after season and put some on a tree in front of my cam and see if I get no pictures.
> 
> There are also scent free styling products for men available which might work. The one I'm finding is "La Coupe" styling gel in unscented. I haven't tried any of these (yet) but you might want to.


----------

